# This can not end well...



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

So I went into Adelaide Outboard today. Thought I'd have a "look" at their lures as I think Buff said they had a pretty good range. Well I got chatting with the bloke (EXCELLENT BLOKE) and one thing led to another.... I've convinced myself I need to ditch the old TLD20 and get myself a Shimano Torsa TS 16N (*LOVE* the narrow spool) coupled to a medium/heavy Daiwa Monster Mesh. I gotta say, it simply blows big heavy TLD coupled to a broomstick out of the water!

This will put me over $1000 out of pocket and totally drain my "Adventure Island fund". 

You know I usually keep my addiction under control. 8 months ago I spent 700 on a saltist combo and now I'm looking at 1200 on a REAL fishing combo. Somebody shoot me now.

You can have your certate's and Spheros', I think you lads are about to be topped :twisted:.

PS. Since I'm looking at so much money, does anyone think there is a better option than a Torsa? Dont try and get me to buy something other than a Monster Mesh though, I absolutely love it.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

what you got planned for the ' old girl '


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

waldo said:


> what you got planned for the ' old girl '


 Hopefully she'll fall into the hands of someone like yourself ;-). If no one is interested in SA I'll just throw her up on eBay with a few other bits and pieces to help fund this "investment". I feel really bad but i think I'm going to have to at least buy the reel online. Motackle have it a lot cheaper. We'll see.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

What are you targeting with said outfit ?

Woppie


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

how good do th monstermeshes feel!! I love to to the local fishingt shop and playing with them, they ae so light!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

mate...i am trying very hard not to touch my AI fund.....but theres so much temptation out there....

be strong.....


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Not really a fair comparison of reels. The TLDs are good honest workhorse trolling reels. The narrow Torsa is more of a movie star (all the gold bling) purpose built jigging reel. If you're looking at that, you should also consider the saltiga jigging reels, avet narrow spools, accurate, ... Shimano also has the Ocea Blue jigging reels


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Why do you want one?.....Is it that you're losing O/S fish on your current gear because its not up to scratch?......or is it just purely for the wank value? ;-) :lol: .....makes it an expensive piece of bling.

I always reckon its best to get the gear for the fish your catching rather than the fish you dream of catching but are unlikely to get anywhere near where they are caught.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

L3GACY said:


> So I went into Adelaide Outboard today. Thought I'd have a "look" at their lures as I think Buff said they had a pretty good range. Well I got chatting with the bloke (EXCELLENT BLOKE) and one thing led to another.... I've convinced myself I need to ditch the old TLD20 and get myself a Shimano Torsa TS 16N (*LOVE* the narrow spool) coupled to a medium/heavy Daiwa Monster Mesh. I gotta say, it simply blows big heavy TLD coupled to a broomstick out of the water!
> 
> This will put me over $1000 out of pocket and totally drain my "Adventure Island fund".
> 
> ...


I have a Torsa 20 on a Monster Mesh pe6-8. Had the Torsa on tcurve 200. Too much reel for the rod and I didnt like the action of the tcurve 400. Really happy with the MM, super build quality. The 20 has the extra line capacity for deep bottom bouncing and more of an allrounder. To my mind a 16 would be a better choice than the 16n to give you enough line to tackle a marlin or tuna. The Torsa was build to pitch bait to marlin after being raised by lures.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I had an Avet, nothing wrong with it but for the price I got it for I decided reselling was a better decision. Uses will be kingies this year and jigging and (hopefully) some game fishing on the west coast next year. I tried out the Saltiga Z, the Saltiga Surf (? the red one) and some other top end shimano that was just too big and bulky. I want a smaller reel on a lighter rod that will still tackle the big brutes of the big blue. The narrow spool idea is simply for improved casting and less effort laying the line. I think that on a yak I'd rather have a narrow spool and a top notch drag (which the Torsa has) than a bigger capacity and a wider spool.

AWTY: No wank factor when it comes to the Monster Mesh, just an absolutely *BRILLIANT* rod. The Torsa isn't for wank factor so much as a bulletproof reel with an insane drag. That said can you get similar properties cheaper (if you're willing to go without the swappable drag cams). After having a play and a bit of researching it beats the Avet's and Saltiga's in my books. Never seen an accurate though.



Gatesy said:


> Or just buy it right now as the price advertised on the motackle website seems to be about 120 bucks cheaper then ANYWHERE ELSE


I saw that, and that is why I might have to buy online, Adelaide isn't the cheapest place on earth for tackle so my jaw dropped when I saw it on Mo.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhhh Jon, i know how it feels this TACKELITIS disease, i got it , we all got it , but to rob the adventure island funds , well i dunno , i am waiting for an expected windfall to possibly but my Adventure Island , so in the meantime i'm off to compleate angler this morning to feed my addictiob with a new bass rod and reel, ahhhh dear. :? :? :?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

unless you are buying/ordering tomorrow, ill see what price gawler has.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> unless you are buying/ordering tomorrow, ill see what price gawler has.


I'll be getting it in 2-3 weeks at this stage. Appreciate you getting another price for me, dont think you'll come up with anything special though :lol:.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

well, when i first checked it out a while ago i remembered it was somewhere in the 600s but ill check


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Sheesh! I'll stick with getting a custom rod for my Alvey...lol. If I spent that much on a combo I'd be too scared to put it in the yak...lol. And to miss out on your A.I.? That must be some outfit. Hope it catches ya some rippers mate. ;-) Puts my addiction into perspective...lol.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

A year ago I would have said the cheap reels work just as well as the expensive ones but after buying a couple of midrange 200-300 mark I am a converted man.
If the reel suits your intended use then go for it, a $1000 combo is a bit much for my budget but is very easily to do from 2 lb to 200lb gear.

To save some money I build my own rods now, the rods I have been making cost around $150 mark including postage, but would retail hear for $600-$700 mark.

Also have a look at the states web sites, it can be a lot cheaper to buy it from the us and have it shipped, freight is usually around the $50 mark in the stuff i have bought.

Cheers Dave


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey mate , i cant help you witht the reel, its a bit pricey huh


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> hey mate , i cant help you witht the reel, its a bit pricey huh


Didn't think so, no one (other than motackle of course) seems to want to be competitive with this high end stuff. I asked if the bloke would price match other stores the other day... "you find it cheaper, go for it, I'll discount the rod but the reel price is set".


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

for what it is worth - I have a torsa 30. it is a great reel - NO - it is an AWESOME reel.

personally - I am not usre if I would be game to take it out on the yak - if I caught something big on it - it might drag me in :shock: :lol:

I chose the 30 becasue I wanted line capacity.

the cranking ability of this reel has to be experienced to be believed. most reels with such a high gear ratio are difficult to wind when under load. shimano have got it right with this reel. playing with it in a tackleshop is nice - but when you use the reel under fishing conditions - you will really feel the benefits of ths superb peice of gear. are there other reels in the same class - hard to say. how many reels have a high gear ratio and are easy to crank and have a fantastic lever drag and are not too heavy to use?

is it expensive - sure is - but when it counts - is it worth it - YEP! the gearing is great. the drag smooth. with the right rod - the weight of the reel is nicely balanced. the only thing I would say is that it is not really a "casting" reel despite what shimano say. I found you need a bit of weight to get the spool moving. in my view - about 75gm minimum.

eveyrone of my mates that have had the pleasure of using it - wants one.

if you are in doubt - try to find someone who has one and try it in fishing conditions. everything looks and feels nice in a tackle store. its when it is under real conditions is when it counts. would I buy another - in an instant.


----------

